# train OSE - ticket



## noce8 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi,

i'd like to know why there is no pissibility to buy online the ticket about the trip from kalambaka to thessaloniki (8.19-11.24 direct)?

Regards

Alessio


----------



## Kyle86 (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it within 24hrs of departure? If so, it cannot be bought online.


----------



## noce8 (Mar 25, 2015)

no, i need it for August...but i tried in March, April, May....nothing! I can choose the seats, but then? i can't buy it!


----------

